

Show HN: Disposable, a Chrome extension to generate Reddit throwaway accounts - anishathalye
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disposable/fpmgaihkdaipakaoammnokgjihdfpleo

======
anishathalye
In it's current form, it's a super simple hack that may or may not be useful
to anyone.

Theoretically, something along these lines could be used along with Tor to be
able to have unlinkable posts on social websites. A bunch of work could be
done client-side (aggregating content / conversations from different accounts,
etc), but each individual request to the web service could be made from a
different IP with a freshly generated account every time, so from the point of
view of the operator of the web service or any other user on the web service,
it's not possible to tell who posted what, and content is unlinkable.

------
anishathalye
If anyone is interested in the source code:
[https://github.com/anishathalye/disposable](https://github.com/anishathalye/disposable)

(it's quite simple, but maybe someone might find it useful)

------
waelawada
While I applaud your effort in creating such an extension, I find it trying to
solve a problem that doesn't exist. The registration process on reddit is so
simple it really doesn't take anytime to setup a throwaway account

~~~
anishathalye
Yep, I agree. It was basically a 1-hour hack to make something that's already
pretty easy marginally easier.

It would be cool to make something like this work on a bunch of websites...
and perhaps make it completely transparent to the user, automatically creating
a new account every time something is submitted.

------
wonderingwhere
very useful, thank you.

